# Uber waiving all fees for teachers...



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

*Partnering with uberX is FREE for Teachers all of September!*
uberX Chicago is proud to highlight the efforts of a very important group of partners on the Uber platform - *our community's teachers*. For the entire month of September, we'd like to celebrate and give back to the men and women who educate our city's residents.

Uber allows educators the flexibility to earn extra income, get to know the city and connect with a variety of people in the community.

_Teachers driving on the uberX platform will be eligible for commission credit-back and no fees or charges of any kind for the entire month of September!_

New or existing partners who are teachers will receive a* 20% commission credit back on each weekly payment* for trips completed in the month of September
*All deposits and fees will also be waived* for qualifying partners
*Double referral bonus* - for any teacher partner, both the referrer and the referral will receive $250 once the new driver completes a single trip!
*How Do I Qualify?*
If you are a teacher, simply email [email protected] with proof of employment in the form of an *IL teacher's license* and we will get you registered!

Any teacher that partners with Uber throughout the month of September will also be eligible to join the program!

This initiative is a small way to celebrate our partners who create and provide opportunities for communities across the area.

Thanks,
Uber Chicago
[email protected]


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

After reading this, my initial reaction was... "Hey now both teachers and uber can go f themselves."


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Did travis go to school? Summer is where teachers have some extra time and could use it. They can't take advantage of this now. Unless they just dress like some porn movie teachers


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

The promo should have read - "We at Uber know about exploiting cheap labor. That's why we have partnered with teachers in IL to come work for uber. As an Uber partner, you will take what is probably your only asset, and we will suck the capital out of it by having you to drive all the equity out of your vehicle. Why grade papers when you can make an extra $10 per hour in fares? Hopefully you aren't a math teacher, because after we charge you for a phone, and take 20% of commissions after this month, and you pay Uncle Sam, you will make closer to $5 per hour. And for a nice change of pace, you can have adults instead of children disrespect you and talk behind your back. Uber on!"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The teachers in California public schools would laugh at what an UberX shift pays.

Like cops and firemen, they make $$$ here, lifetime free medical for employee and spouse, retirement at 95% of last years earnings plus 4% pay hikes every year....

NO WAY a Public School teacher would uber in California!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If Chicago Teachers who already Carpool, then sign up for the Uber Teacher Promotion, and then refer the other carpool members, then take turns driving each other in month of September, then make 2x $250 referral, and end up paying each other for the carpool trip (get to keep 100% of Fare, No Fees for September), then Uber figures it out, claims they are defrauding the system and kicks them off Uber as both Drivers/Riders....

Then again, I may be over thinking this one


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> The promo should have read - "We at Uber know about exploiting cheap labor. That's why we have partnered with teachers in IL to come work for uber. As an Uber partner, you will take what is probably your only asset, and we will suck the capital out of it by having you to drive all the equity out of your vehicle. Why grade papers when you can make an extra $10 per hour in fares? Hopefully you aren't a math teacher, because after we charge you for a phone, and take 20% of commissions after this month, and you pay Uncle Sam, you will make closer to $5 per hour. And for a nice change of pace, you can have adults instead of children disrespect you and talk behind your back. Uber on!"


Lmfao!! Yet so true


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Someone who is not reading this on a mobile browser, please visit

http://blog.uber.com/uberXTeachers

and kindly post a link to this thread in the comments section, if there is one. Teachers need to be warned from falling for this #UberFraud!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Someone who is not reading this on a mobile browser, please visit
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXTeachers
> 
> and kindly post a link to this thread in the comments section, if there is one. Teachers need to be warned from falling for this #UberFraud!


Maybe find out where the Chicago Teachers Union is and pay Rep a visit  Or send email


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Uber has the worst CEO in all of history. 
Dan Hesse may have been a complete donk for Sprint, but at least he was a likeable man. Travis Kalanick needs to go. 

If nothing else changes with Uber, it is that. Kalanick is so obnoxious in every single breath he takes. I don't like the man. I don't like the man. I don't like the man.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> Uber has the worst CEO in all of history.
> Dan Hesse may have been a complete donk for Sprint, but at least he was a likeable man. Travis Kalanick needs to go.
> 
> If nothing else changes with Uber, it is that. Kalanick is so obnoxious in every single breath he takes. I don't like the man. I don't like the man. I don't like the man.


UberDouche!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If Chicago Teachers who already Carpool, then sign up for the Uber Teacher Promotion, and then refer the other carpool members, then take turns driving each other in month of September, then make 2x $250 referral, and end up paying each other for the carpool trip (get to keep 100% of Fare, No Fees for September), then Uber figures it out, claims they are defrauding the system and kicks them off Uber as both Drivers/Riders....
> 
> Then again, I may be over thinking this one


Winner!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I am a teacher in California and I would like commission free Uber driving. I don't like a lot of Uber policies but one might consider that some things they do could actually benefit drivers. 

September is over anyways.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> *Partnering with uberX is FREE for Teachers all of September!*
> uberX Chicago is proud to highlight the efforts of a very important group of partners on the Uber platform - *our community's teachers*. For the entire month of September, we'd like to celebrate and give back to the men and women who educate our city's residents.
> 
> Uber allows educators the flexibility to earn extra income, get to know the city and connect with a variety of people in the community.
> ...


F TEACHERS. Overpaid whiners with a good union.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

there are some outrage posts on twitter around this, saying no way they would stoop to work for uber in their non-existent spare time!

In California the union teachers with tenure have a pretty good job, with amazing benefits for the employee and spouse... I wish I had a job that good.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Median teacher pay in AZ (low paying state) is 51k ... plus full ride pension, excellent benefits and everyone kisses their ass.

All this for 9 months of work a year. They can even work part time in the summer and bank more or enjoy the paid vacation. 

Still they complain ... boo hoo ... I have to drop 10 bucks on some supplies for my class ... shit I drop 10$ to tip my driver and I make less than you.

Dry those tears.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTown I know you like to be sarcastic but your last post was full of inaccuracies. The starting teachers pay for Arizon is 31K and the average pay is 47K. The "full ride pension" is also false. Retired teachers get paid 80% of their highest 5 years of pay. So if their highest five years averages out to 50K then they get 40K in retirement. Sounds great but you can't get that until the "rule of 80" which means your age and years of service add up to 80. (example Age: 55, teaching years:25 would equal 80 and you can retire). So you think ok great retire at 55 and get 40K a year to knit, well not so fast my friend. You can't actually retire until 65 now. If you try to pull out money early you have to pay huge penalties. Oh yeah, and you don't get a choice to put into retirement. Teacher Retirement System is a requirement for a teacher to pay into, and they are a billion dollar entity that likes to play the stock market so you don't really know for sure that your money will be there in the end. "Everyone kisses their ass" is also a false statement, more like parents complain and kids are awful some days.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

Also, what other job are you expected to put in overtime hours and not get paid for it? All those lessons you hated in school don't magically create themselves. You are expected to write them and secure materials before or after school hours.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

And the other post about tenure and free insurance for spouses is also false. In Texas there is no tenure for public school teachers and it costs you close to $800 to cover your spouse and child.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh and the previous post about 95% pay and 4% pay hikes is false. In Texas its 80% and I haven't received a pay raise in 3 years (this is my 7th year of teaching) and if we do get raises it is 3% which equates to about $50 a month.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> Oh and the previous post about 95% pay and 4% pay hikes is false. In Texas its 80% and I haven't received a pay raise in 3 years (this is my 7th year of teaching) and if we do get raises it is 3% which equates to about $50 a month.


You sound like the kind of teacher who would send home a note to my parents about my bad behavior. My parents would then correct the spelling and grammar mistakes and return the note. no more notes for me!

I said CALIFORNIA, read the entire post please. I know teachers, I know the benefits package. California has $848 BILLION of State and Local debt, in large part the generous salary / retirement packages for State / Local Govt. workers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> Also, what other job are you expected to put in overtime hours and not get paid for it? All those lessons you hated in school don't magically create themselves. You are expected to write them and secure materials before or after school hours.


What other job gives you 4 months off per year?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> And the other post about tenure and free insurance for spouses is also false. In Texas there is no tenure for public school teachers and it costs you close to $800 to cover your spouse and child.


Texas is a lot smarter than California, that is proven daily. Tenure is a way to protect bad teachers here. In L.A. they can't fire any of them in less than 3 years, all the while they get full pay / benefits!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Nate Sullivan welcome to the forum!
And thank you for the informed posts on teacher salary and benefits.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

4 months? I know it is splitting hairs but it is actually about two months and one week. Last day of class is usually around June 7th and the first day back to work to prepare for the new year is the second week in August. I also know how to read and understand that you said CALIFORNIA, but the tone of the forum was painting a wide brush against teachers in all the states, so I wanted to state some facts about teaching that probably coincides with most states. California may have some issues but I don't understand the teaching hate, we are just trying to help kids be successful and if you think about the importance of our job I think you would be on board with raising teacher salaries in California as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> 4 months? I know it is splitting hairs but it is actually about two months and one week.


You are not splitting hairs!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> OldTown I know you like to be sarcastic but your last post was full of inaccuracies. The starting teachers pay for Arizon is 31K and the average pay is 47K. The "full ride pension" is also false. Retired teachers get paid 80% of their highest 5 years of pay. So if their highest five years averages out to 50K then they get 40K in retirement. Sounds great but you can't get that until the "rule of 80" which means your age and years of service add up to 80. (example Age: 55, teaching years:25 would equal 80 and you can retire). So you think ok great retire at 55 and get 40K a year to knit, well not so fast my friend. You can't actually retire until 65 now. If you try to pull out money early you have to pay huge penalties. Oh yeah, and you don't get a choice to put into retirement. Teacher Retirement System is a requirement for a teacher to pay into, and they are a billion dollar entity that likes to play the stock market so you don't really know for sure that your money will be there in the end. "Everyone kisses their ass" is also a false statement, more like parents complain and kids are awful some days.


That's 40k a year plus social security and whatever else retirement they have PLUS at 55 they can easily work another 10 years banking a full salary while they collect that extra 40k free and clear.

It's a gravy job.

And I never said starting pay was great but the median pay of 51k isn't terrible especially considering AZ is a lower paying state. You are saying 47k average so we aren't far apart on that number.

Teacher pay is far better than other govt. Positions which require similar education and work the whole year under more stress. Talk to someone making 40k at CPS under much worse conditions but also requiring a masters.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

And don't cry about making lesson plans. Common core takes care of that for you now. Just read and regurgitate and you get put on a higher pedestal than military and the police that have to deal with the degenerates you turn out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> And don't cry about making lesson plans. Common core takes care of that for you now. Just read and regurgitate and you get put on a higher pedestal than military and the police that have to deal with the degenerates you turn out.


Degenerates aren't turned out by the teachers. They are turned out by their broken families, and the society in general. Many kids from broken families only have teachers as positive role models. Your vitriol is misdirected.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Degenerates aren't turned out by the teachers. They are turned out by their broken families, and the society in general. Many kids from broken families only have teachers as positive role models. Your vitriol is misdirected.


Hey don't feel too bad u k-12 teachers ... I have 100x more respect for you than college "professors".

And as far as broken families go ... This is just a result of the government getting what they are willing to pay for. If they gave checks for people to stay together instead they would get more of that.

Btw my wife and I both come from broken families ... we're fine, her sisters are fine, my brother and sister are fine. Probably because our fathers were the one in both cases who stuck around. Ghettos are not formed by weak families and society... they are formed by weak men and govt. checks for the women who love them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It's good to know that your abhorrence of educators is universal!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> 4 months? I know it is splitting hairs but it is actually about two months and one week. Last day of class is usually around June 7th and the first day back to work to prepare for the new year is the second week in August. I also know how to read and understand that you said CALIFORNIA, but the tone of the forum was painting a wide brush against teachers in all the states, so I wanted to state some facts about teaching that probably coincides with most states. California may have some issues but I don't understand the teaching hate, we are just trying to help kids be successful and if you think about the importance of our job I think you would be on board with raising teacher salaries in California as well.


Summer break + Spring break + Thanksgiving break +Christmas break + all the holidays most don't get, Martin Luther king day, Caesar Chavez day, Veterans day, the combined presidents day, 1/2 day on Wednesdays, every 3rd friday off.... all told closer to 4 Months. I'll just pray you don't teach math. (Although poor math skills can give you the illusion Uber pays well!)

My mom was a good, well loved teacher at a religious school here. No retirement and 1/2 the pay of public school teachers for L.A. City in CALIFORNIA.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's good to know that your abhorrence of educators is universal!


Naw I don't abhor k-12, just professors.

K-12, I just find they ***** about pay that is already more than fair and get more credit than they deserve. They deserve some but not the level of someone who puts their life on the line (ie police/fire/military). They belong in the respect category of say cable technician or butcher. Just paid better with easier work.

Oh btw yes I do respect the cable tech and the butcher.

What goes better with espn than steak? Thank you both.

So where the **** is cable guy and butcher appreciation week huh or even day?

That's my point.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Let's not forget the air conditioning guy who risks his life in your attic on a summer afternoon so you can have comfort in your home.

Most of these guys make much less than teachers and many have died on the job.

Thank you AC tech! 

Appreciation week? Nope.

No fees from uber? Nope. 

And the beat goes on...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dude you sound utterly disgruntled with so many aspects of our society. Our society is nothing more than the amalgamation of individuals from all walks of life, regions and ways of thinking.
I personally just don't subscribe to the US vs THEM thinking. I deal with every individual on an individual basis. And every profession of the society has a place in it, and gets compensated according to what a community feels it can afford, and what that profession deserves. Some get recognised more than others for their contributions. 
And it doesn't mean that we have to begrudge a profession for its status or relative lack there of.
This US vs THEM thinking is irresponsible, and contributes to tearing of the fabric of the society. It only serves to divide rather than unite us as a nation.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude you sound utterly disgruntled with so many aspects of our society. Our society is nothing more than the amalgamation of individuals from all walks of life, regions and ways of thinking.
> I personally just don't subscribe to the US vs THEM thinking. I deal with every individual on an individual basis. And every profession of the society has a place in it, and gets compensated according to what a community feels it can afford, and what that profession deserves. Some get recognised more than others for their contributions.
> And it doesn't mean that we have to begrudge a profession for its status or relative lack there of.
> This US vs THEM thinking is irresponsible, and contributes to tearing of the fabric of the society. It only serves to divide rather than unite us as a nation.


Yeah maybe not begrudge ... but I feel it is necessary to point out and certainly not to join in, any unwarranted asskissing.

How about the garbage collection driver? He arguably does more for society than a teacher. Stacked up garbage could spread disease and kill millions in a major city. I'm sure he's paid fairly, like a teacher, but deals with much more smelly crap and recieves little to no aknowledment.

Thank you garbage dude!

BTW, yes I stop, smile and wave whenever I see him. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If Chicago Teachers who already Carpool, then sign up for the Uber Teacher Promotion, and then refer the other carpool members, then take turns driving each other in month of September, then make 2x $250 referral, and end up paying each other for the carpool trip (get to keep 100% of Fare, No Fees for September), then Uber figures it out, claims they are defrauding the system and kicks them off Uber as both Drivers/Riders....
> 
> Then again, I may be over thinking this one


Flipping brilliant!!!!! :->


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Summer vacation isn't paid, at least not in Michigan. And it sounds like you're really jealous of what teachers have. Well, you too can go back to school and be a teacher. After you do that, THEN tell me what you think


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Summer vacation isn't paid, at least not in Michigan. And it sounds like you're really jealous of what teachers have. Well, you too can go back to school and be a teacher. After you do that, THEN tell me what you think


OH YEAH. Lets talk Michigan.

Teachers earn (on average) $62,000 per year. (source Michigan Dept. of Education)

Cops earn (on average) $51,000 per year. (source Dept. of Labor Statistics)

Summer vacation isn't paid? Just because you don't get a check those months doesn't change your annual salary.

You are telling me that someone who teaches kids 9 months a year is more valuable to society than the poor cop working in a ****ing warzone (Detroit) dodging bullets all year long?

Spoiled ****ing brats with a good union!

Detroit BTW was once a great American city, perhaps the greatest in the 1950's with the highest per capita income of any American city!

What happened? The Commie Government destroyed the auto industry by regulating every damn part that goes into a car. Overregulating gas mileage, overregulating the steel industry, overregulating labor practices. The very "leaders" the ignorant masses elected to protect them made it too expensive to build cars here. The city collapsed, this is a historical fact. Yes, Detroit is bankrupt, fiscally (fact) and morally (opinion).

Plus the unions got too greedy. They tried to turn good jobs into great jobs. Now they have neither. I support PRIVATE sector unions, like auto workers. In this case however, they overreached. There was only so much money to go around. Together with the liberal government officials, the unions bankrupted Detroit and destroyed a shining jewel of American industry.

Now it is ruled by welfare savages who still make their way to the polls and elect racist, communist politicians who find a way to steal from the productive to feed their foul offspring and continue to repeat the cycle of de-evolution in society.

But don't you worry! The TEACHERS have a great union and still are living high on the hog while cops dodge bullets for less.

Teachers are SOOOOO underappreciated and underpaid! Boooooo ****ing Hoooooo for the Michigan teachers! <pity party> <sniff> give these poor bastards zero commission plz o God help them.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Summer break + Spring break + Thanksgiving break +Christmas break + all the holidays most don't get, Martin Luther king day, Caesar Chavez day, Veterans day, the combined presidents day, 1/2 day on Wednesdays, every 3rd friday off.... all told closer to 4 Months. I'll just pray you don't teach math. (Although poor math skills can give you the illusion Uber pays well!)
> 
> My mom was a good, well loved teacher at a religious school here. No retirement and 1/2 the pay of public school teachers for L.A. City in CALIFORNIA.


You forgot October break. Didn't have it when I was a kid ... but teachers here have another paid week off next week. Plus don't forget all those ****ing half days. Killer for working parents to maneuver around.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Summer vacation isn't paid, at least not in Michigan. And it sounds like you're really jealous of what teachers have. Well, you too can go back to school and be a teacher. After you do that, THEN tell me what you think


No jealousy here. Just know that giving something only to Chicago teachers is a political ploy. Period. As I have outlined in my many posts the teachers in California who work in public schools have a good gig. Good for them, expensive for the taxpayers. Does that make them more worthy than others for a commission reduction?

Devindl is another super genius I pray does not teach math. YOU have an ANNUAL salary so you are PAID for teaching the entire school year.

Don't tell me the checks only arrive for the 8 months you are in the classroom part time so that makes summer not paid.

If they fire you in May, and you have to re-apply for your job in September THAT is being not paid for summer, got it?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No jealousy here. Just know that giving something only to Chicago teachers is a political ploy. Period. As I have outlined in my many posts the teachers in California who work in public schools have a good gig. Good for them, expensive for the taxpayers. Does that make them more worthy than others for a commission reduction?
> 
> Another super genius I pray does not teach math. YOU have an ANNUAL salary so you are PAID for teaching the entire school year.
> 
> ...


Thank God another intelligent person.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No jealousy here. Just know that giving something only to Chicago teachers is a political ploy. Period. As I have outlined in my many posts the teachers in California who work in public schools have a good gig. Good for them, expensive for the taxpayers. Does that make them more worthy than others for a commission reduction?
> 
> Devindl is another super genius I pray does not teach math. YOU have an ANNUAL salary so you are PAID for teaching the entire school year.
> 
> ...


Being laid off or fired vs. not having to reapply makes no difference, so it's not my math skills that are in question here. I get a salary to teach for those 9 months (not 8, I don't know where you got that...). That also means I can bust my ass for HOURS beyond the normal school day including into weekends, and still get paid the same amount... maybe you know some teachers who don't do that, there are some that don't seem to do much beyond the minimum, but that's not the norm. Or they're gym teachers and don't have much in the way of prep or grading. But we definitely don't get paid for the summer. Actually, looking at it as if we do makes our pay appear lower since it's X amount for 12 months rather than 9... Anyway, the salary is in fact for 9 months, then we're done... because if we quit or are fired in June, we still got the same pay, it's not prorated. And can work in summer school, another job, Uber, whatever.... now maybe you think that the pay is super high for 9 months of work (though saying 9 months is deceiving because of the number of hours put in over the contractual requirements, which realistically put many teachers at the number of hours in 9 months that most other people work in 12) but even if we say 9 months... doing the minimum... many jobs that require the education level, responsibility, and training we have pay more. Now I don't know why you think Uber giving a break to teachers makes a police officer unimportant. One being important doesn't make the other unimportant. And I don't know why they chose Chicago teachers to get the break on fees and not police or somebody else... but that doesn't make teachers the bad people you're making them sound like. Uber did that. Not teachers. And hey, it was only Chicago teachers... so does that make them more important that teachers in Detroit or in other places?

You mentioned California teachers and Chicago teachers and think they've got it really great... well maybe, I don't know. I've heard that Chicago teachers are pretty high paid. But in most of the country, nobody who has a clue about teaching or what it involves would accuse us of being overly paid. Sure, the politicians do... they've tried to blame us for the state of Michigan's economy but if you believe that... well you are in need of a good teacher!

Once again, you guys sound envious of what you think teachers get, at our "part time job" (haha I wish... well I can't blame you too much, since you're sadly uninformed of the reality and don't know any better) and a little bitter on top of it. So if you want what we have, go for it! 4 years of school gets you started, and only two in a master's and certification program if you already have a Bachelor's degree. Then you can start living the high life! And like I mentioned before, I'll be very curious as to what you have to say about it then! Unfortunately, you'll rarely be driving for Uber anymore because you won't have time... but you can drive your ass off in the summer at least.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Summer break + Spring break + Thanksgiving break +Christmas break + all the holidays most don't get, Martin Luther king day, Caesar Chavez day, Veterans day, the combined presidents day, 1/2 day on Wednesdays, every 3rd friday off.... all told closer to 4 Months. I'll just pray you don't teach math. (Although poor math skills can give you the illusion Uber pays well!)
> 
> My mom was a good, well loved teacher at a religious school here. No retirement and 1/2 the pay of public school teachers for L.A. City in CALIFORNIA.





OldTownSean said:


> You forgot October break. Didn't have it when I was a kid ... but teachers here have another paid week off next week. Plus don't forget all those ****ing half days. Killer for working parents to maneuver around.





OldTownSean said:


> You forgot October break. Didn't have it when I was a kid ... but teachers here have another paid week off next week. Plus don't forget all those ****ing half days. Killer for working parents to maneuver around.





OldTownSean said:


> Median teacher pay in AZ (low paying state) is 51k ... plus full ride pension, excellent benefits and everyone kisses their ass.
> 
> All this for 9 months of work a year. They can even work part time in the summer and bank more or enjoy the paid vacation.
> 
> ...


Everyone kisses our ass? Wow, your idea of an ass kissing must be much different than mine...


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Everyone kisses our ass? Wow, your idea of an ass kissing must be much different than mine...


Oh and October break... no clue what that is... sounds like things are much different where you live but still no need for the hate... but you can have it too if you start teaching. Go for it!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

All I heard was Charlie Brown's teacher there "wah wa wah wa wa", more wind than during the America's Cup!

Annual salary means the full year. Simple.

Is Detroit failing because you are the norm?

Uber ON!


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Nate Sullivan said:


> OldTown I know you like to be sarcastic but your last post was full of inaccuracies. The starting teachers pay for Arizon is 31K and the average pay is 47K. The "full ride pension" is also false. Retired teachers get paid 80% of their highest 5 years of pay. So if their highest five years averages out to 50K then they get 40K in retirement. Sounds great but you can't get that until the "rule of 80" which means your age and years of service add up to 80. (example Age: 55, teaching years:25 would equal 80 and you can retire). So you think ok great retire at 55 and get 40K a year to knit, well not so fast my friend. You can't actually retire until 65 now. If you try to pull out money early you have to pay huge penalties. Oh yeah, and you don't get a choice to put into retirement. Teacher Retirement System is a requirement for a teacher to pay into, and they are a billion dollar entity that likes to play the stock market so you don't really know for sure that your money will be there in the end. "Everyone kisses their ass" is also a false statement, more like parents complain and kids are awful some days.


And in Michigan we get nothing close to 80%... more like 45% after 30 years... it's based on a formula with a percentage multiplied by years of service, then that is the percentage of your final pay. And like you said, we pay into it also... so the actual pension that we are "given" is much less than what it looks like... why is it s


OldTownSean said:


> And don't cry about making lesson plans. Common core takes care of that for you now. Just read and regurgitate and you get put on a higher pedestal than military and the police that have to deal with the degenerates you turn out.


Sounds like you know all about teaching! You'll make a great teacher! Don't hesitate, go out and get all that stress free and easy money! Haha... too funny...


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> All I heard was charlie Brown's teacher there "wah wa wah wa wa"
> 
> Annual salary means the full year. Simple.


That's exactly what it is... except like I said, it's nine months. From September until June, I get my salary. If I quit or am fired after that, there's no salary to deduct, no prorating, or anything. 100 percent of my salary is for those 9 months. Period. Vs if i quit in December, I only get paid for September, October, November and December. See the difference? It is a 9 month job, with a 9 month salary. Plus lots of extra hours during those 9 months that make it a full time job crammed into a shorter time. Should be easy to understand...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You are right.

You are overpaid for whatever you do in 8 months.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> All I heard was Charlie Brown's teacher there "wah wa wah wa wa", more wind than during the America's Cup!
> 
> Annual salary means the full year. Simple.
> 
> ...





LAuberX said:


> You are right.
> 
> You are overpaid for what you do.


Says the person who really doesn't know what I do... but likes to complain about what he perceives others to have that he doesn't. If you were right, and it was such a cake job with insane pay, everybody would be trying to do that. I don't see that happening because most people, instead of hearing "wah wah wah" (a problem with your ears that you may want to see a doctor about) they actually pay attention to what's going on in reality and decide "hey, that's not for me..." and are glad they have their jobs in sales, business, law, or whatever making much more than teachers and having a normal life, while being well respected and not being subjected to the "but it's not fair, why can he have it and I can't?" type of arguments. Get over it... or try teaching for yourself. Nobody is holding you back. Why don't you? It's easy and we're overpaid, sounds even better than the $40 Uber guarantee... and you'd take that, wouldn't you? Oh and by the way... over the summer on weeks that I busted my ass with Uber, I took home more money in a week than I do teaching. Does that mean we make too much for driving people around?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You sir are a shining example of Detroit's finest teachers, I'm sure of it.

Yet for some reason I feel it will take you 7000 more words to agree with me.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

The truth is what it is, whether you or I agree to it or not.


----------

